# Documentation required for follow-ups during post-op global period



## gamos (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello.

I am fairly new to auditing. One of our providers has performed a selective laser trabeculoplasty, CPT: 65855. I am awaiting to hear from our billing dept what the global period is for this procedure under Block/Bravo.

My question is, what type of documentation is required for post-ops in general? Where would I find that info?

Thank you.
Gwenn
gamos@salus.edu


----------



## kbarbag (Dec 11, 2013)

Documentation is minimal and should be based on the procedure performed, condition of patient, results of exam & any complication that exsist.


----------

